# I sure do miss him!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Bristol's Dad, I am so sorry for your loss. You've found a great place to share your feelings and memories. Many of us have walked in your shoes and know the heartbreak associated with it. There will always be shoulders to lean or cry on and ears to listen. The love you and Bristol shared is so evident in your post, and I hope those thoughts will help to heal your heart. Please explore around and, when you feel up to it, we'd like to hear more stories and see some pictures of your red head. Many hugs to you..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My heart breaks for you. I love the name Bristol and he sounds like he was truly your best friend. and you his.
I had a big red boy too who lived to hunt, retrieve and please us. I miss him so.

Bless you and know your boy is running free today with all our pups at The Bridge.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

As you will hear many times alot of us came to this forum because of the loss of our beloved pups. Welcome here and hugs to you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry that you've lost your best friend. Too many of us here know exactly what you're going through. Bristol sounds like he was your great friend and constant companion. When you have the time and are up to it, I know that we would love to see pics of Bristol and hear all about him. No one tells a dog's story better than the person who loved him most. Might help you grieve too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Bristol sounds like a wonderful dog. Thank you for giving him a life of love. Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, BD. I've cried harder over a lost pet than I have for most of the dearly departed members of my family.

We know it hurts. Godspeed.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. It sounds as if he had a full life and plenty of enjoyment. Not many Goldens get to do all those things on a daily basis.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have shown Bristol the ultimate act of love - you let him go painlessly and peacefully to the bridge, the last thing he knew would be you holding him.

I am so sorry for your loss, as others have said so many of us here have faced it and so understand what you are going through

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Bristol


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had to make the same decision only 2 weeks ago for my red boy. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Play hard at the bridge sweet Bristol.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, i also had to make that desiction only 10 days ago, heartbreaking, my thoughts are with you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
I am so sorry for your loss of Bristol. He looks and sounds like an amazing dog. You gave him a beautiful tribute here and I am sure he is smiling down on you. 
This picture of him is just stunning and probably one of the best I have ever seen. He was a goodlooking dog. Hopefully your memories and the love you shared will help to heal your pain some. 









RUN FREE SWEET BOY!!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very very sorry for your loss. He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

First off - welcome to the GRF! I'm just sorry that you came to us at this time with this news instead of sooner so that we could have gotten to know Bristol too. Know that you are amongst friends and most of us have known the same sense of loss that you are feeling right now. This fact doesn't make it any easier for you, but we can relate to and feel your pain. Bristol was such a beautiful Golden. I love the photos of him. Please feel free to share more with us. 

Rest in peace sweet Bristol.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss of that beautiful big boy. Our first golden was a red boy also, and used as a duck dog. He was retrieving ducks at 6 months---which shocked us. We lost scooter to a heart attack 2 months after he turned 5, way, way to young. I am posting a picture of him with our son after a hunt. Scooter was 6 months old. 

I stopped actually firing a gun many years ago, but loved to go with my son and scooter, mainly to watch scooter work, go after crippled ducks swimming across the lagoon and comin back with them alive, not a mark on them. Ron was always telling me "mom, you need to get back into hunting", but i didn't.

Scooter slept with ron and when ron was at work, scootewoul carry arond an article of ron's clothes. When ron was on graveyard, scooter slept with me (and hubby when he was in off the road--cross country trucker) and he would have something of ron's in bed with us. Hunters and their dogs when the dogs are their best buds, seem especially close.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Bristol's story with us... I know you must miss him very much.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

{{{Bristol's Dad and family}}} I am so sorry for the loss of Bristol. It is so hard to let them go but it is the greatest act of love we can give our beloved companions when their bodies are no longer able. Bristol may be gone in the physical sense but he is still with you..and will always be by your side.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It sounds like you shared ten awesome years with your boy Bristol.


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

*Bristol*

It will be 4 weeks on Saturday for us...we are heartbroken but try to think about all the good times--our big blonde baby was such a huge part of our lives. TG, we have his baby brother Bailey--who is grieving in his own way too!! Someone told me -the pain of loss is the price we pay for the incredible love they give.

Hang in there!


----------



## JohnTIZ (Jan 9, 2009)

It sounds like you treated your boy as a member of the family and gave him the best life he could ever ask for. My thoughts are with you. We went thru this a little over a month ago and although it starts out feeling like you got hit by a train, it slowly gets better each day.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Bristol sounds like a once in a lifetime dog... so very special! My thoughts are with you and your family at this time, and make sure you hang around here with us, we're all here for you...


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

O BD. Reading your story brings tears to my eyes...*Hugs*
Run free and enjoy all those sweet Goldens up there Bristol!!!


----------

